# Great Bird Count



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also saw this from the Humane Society. Perhaps maybe one morning you can go out and sit on the porch with a cup of coffee and count some birds?  Wildbirds, that is. If we were all counting our pigeons and chickens, they'd think we'd gone crazy, LOL. Sounds like something fun to do if you have the time, and it'll give you a chance to brush up on your wildbird ID skills 

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/backyard_bird_count.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think George Simon does this. I've done it a time or two, and it's fun. Go for it! Here's the direct link: http://www.birdsource.org/gbbc/howto.html

Terry


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

The wild birds are doing pretty well at my feeders. The snow here helps to keep the feeders active.

Hugh


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I think George Simon does this. I've done it a time or two, and it's fun. Go for it! Here's the direct link: http://www.birdsource.org/gbbc/howto.html
> 
> Terry


*Yes I belong to the Cornell'Project FeederWatch"which takes place from Nov-May* ..GEORGE


----------



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll post it in my pet forum.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, it's over with now, but it'll be a good reference for next year's.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I am still counting as the Cornell back yard feeder watch go until MayI should post some thing on this program .That's another thing that I will put on the back burner for a while have they posted the results yet.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the Cornell thing something anyone can do as well? I forgot about this one, and I would like to participate in something similar this year. I'll need it for our quarterly outside-of-class project in AP Environ. science, that I have to write 2 pages on.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is the Cornell thing something anyone can do as well? I forgot about this one, and I would like to participate in something similar this year. I'll need it for our quarterly outside-of-class project in AP Environ. science, that I have to write 2 pages on.


*Yes Becky Iwillget the web site info and pass it on to you. I have cut it short now as I have a few things to take care of now.GEORGE*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Becky, go to www.birds.cornell.edu/pfw they have a very nice vidio and explane the program. *GEORGE


----------

